# Help with some brake info please.



## Stinky_Sullivan (Apr 26, 2014)

Today some a-hole rode off with my Schwinn 7 speed and left his bike behind. A police report was filed and I'll be watching to see if anyone in the neighborhood is riding my bike. In the mean time, I'm gonna make use of the bike they left behind. It's not vintage but at least I can work with it. It's a Tony Hawk HuckJam Series Homer. The thief that stole my bike might have stolen this one too but it's mine now. The officer that came to take the report refused to take this bike.

Anyway, this bike needs brakes. The rear brakes are gone. Absolutely nothing of the rear brakes is on the bike. It originally had Promax U980 U-brakes. The front brakes just need a cable and the lever with mounting hardware. The bracket that the lever attaches to is there.

What are my options on getting brakes on this bike?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh, and what is this below the stem? Something is missing. I know this is not together right. I just have no idea what it is.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Apr 26, 2014)

Ok, I've figured out that's part of the rear brake system.


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 26, 2014)

It's called a gyro, allows the handle bars to spin freely in circles w/o the brake cables getting wrapped up:


----------

